# 2014 synapse alloy 105 - lack of heel clearance



## drothman (Sep 16, 2013)

LBS got one in last monday and i grabbed it. Have not done any mods to it and as such I've only taken it out for quick rides in the neighborhood on flat pedals. I am struck by how frequently the heel of my size 10 1/2 left sneakers hits the rear disc assembly. Even if i move my left foot up so that i'm mostly behind the ball of my foot, i'm still not clearing the assembly. I can't imagine this will not be problem with clipless and/or for anyone with shoe sizes > 10. I brought the bike back to the shop and the tech hopped on the bike and noticed the issue immediately.

anyone else noticing this and short of pedal extenders (which, from what i've read, can cause all sorts of other issues), what else can i try?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Obviously you tried it wearing sneakers. Try regular cycling shoes to see if this provides more clearance. Adjust the cleats for angular placement to provide clearance with the crankarm. I don't like this solution either but it may be all you need.

You don't say what size frame you're riding. Does the bike come with 175mm cranks? That shouldn't be a problem but I'd be curious...

You could try swapping the FSA crank for a Shimano crank. Cranks vary in Q-factor, which is the width spacing from the outside of one crankarm to the outside of the opposite crankarm, measured at the pedal hole. A crank with a wider Q-factor may solve your problem.


----------



## drothman (Sep 16, 2013)

The specs are here:Synapse Disc 5 105 - BIKES - 2014

it's not clear to me what size the cranks are. it looks like there are 2 options for the BB30 (170, 175), but i'm not sure which is used for this bike (size:58).

based on my experience i believe the problem may be omnipresent on this series of bikes...waiting to hear back from my lbs, but will offer your suggestion. thanks


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My observation of my own size 10's in bike shoes, with 175mm and up cranks, and clipped in, is that there's only about a 1/4" of heel clearance or so typically on my road bikes. With sneakers or sandals I'm going to be clipping the chainstays for sure.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP may be interested in this video. 



 The sales guy makes a big point at the beginning about heel clearance, should be 10mm either side. Presumably this is in cycling shoes clipped in at a normal angle. This is just about exactly what I have on my Cannondale SS also.









My only suggestion to the OP is that these bikes were not intended to be ridden by people in sneakers using flat pedals. So perhaps that is the problem. Try with cycling shoes and clipped in.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

The Synapse 105 Disc is on my short list off possible new bikes that I'm looking into. So I'm real interested in this issue.

Have you tried the bike with cycling shoes and clipped in yet? Curious to see what you've figured out.


----------



## sr105 (Sep 27, 2013)

I rode a 56cm 2014 Synapse 105 yesterday in my sneakers. I'm scared to death to test in clipless because I'm unusually focused on the bike during a test ride and not as much my surroundings. I had no problems with my shoes. I'm 5' 11" and wear a 44/45 shoe. I used to hit my chain stays on my old 54cm if I wore running shoes which have a much wider heel. However, I only needed to twist my heel out by the slimmest of margins to fix it.


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have double sided pedals that allow clipless and sneakers. I'd like to think that I could take a little ride in the neighborhood with the wife without clipping in. 

Any new feedback on this? I'm also wanting the Synapse 105 Disc. The other snag for me is that the seat only will allow 20mm setback. Its on a new and skinny seat post so there is little to no aftermarket. 

I've e-mailed Cannondale about the above issues. Who knows how long it will take for a response.


----------



## sr105 (Sep 27, 2013)

tesla1 said:


> I have double sided pedals that allow clipless and sneakers. I'd like to think that I could take a little ride in the neighborhood with the wife without clipping in.


I went back the next day and bought the Synapse I mentioned. I've ridden it a fair amount and have never had any problems with my shoes hitting the bike. For reference, I have the following double-sided pedals and shoes:

- Shimano A530 pedals (IMO the best double sided pedals for an enthusiast/commuter mix)
- Shimano SH-CT45 shoes ("Breathable Shoes for Summer Cycling") in a size 45. I live in Florida and this shoe is perfect for that environment. I often forget I have them on and walk around in them for hours.


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

sr105 said:


> I went back the next day and bought the Synapse I mentioned. I've ridden it a fair amount and have never had any problems with my shoes hitting the bike. For reference, I have the following double-sided pedals and shoes:
> 
> - Shimano A530 pedals (IMO the best double sided pedals for an enthusiast/commuter mix)
> - Shimano SH-CT45 shoes ("Breathable Shoes for Summer Cycling") in a size 45. I live in Florida and this shoe is perfect for that environment. I often forget I have them on and walk around in them for hours.


You got the Synapse disc? Any interference with your sneakers?


----------



## sr105 (Sep 27, 2013)

No, I bought the cheaper 2014 Synapse 105 with some Tiagra parts mixed in (the green one). The frame is the same as the 105 disc, I think. I've never had any problems with the shoes and pedals I mentioned.


----------



## sr105 (Sep 27, 2013)

I was nervous after buying the bike that I might have buyers remorse, but I'm very happy with my bike. I enjoy riding it to/from work everyday (~ 18 mi roundtrip).

When I was reading all of the reviews of endurance bikes online, I kept noticing that a lot of the reviewers mentioned that they liked this bike or that one and then they'd mention off-hand that their personal bike was a synapse. Combining that with: there was just something about the Synapse's ride that I liked but couldn't describe, and every other brand of endurance bike was in stock at my LBSs in the area, but Cannodale Synapses were sold out everywhere and when they would come in, they'd only last a week in the store.


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks so much for the update.

My only stumbling block now is if there is an aftermarket seat that will give more than 20mm setback that the stock has.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tesla1 said:


> Thanks so much for the update.
> 
> My only stumbling block now is if there is an aftermarket seat that will give more than 20mm setback that the stock has.


If you need more than 20mm set back seems the next size up frame would be more appropriate instead. Is there a reason you ruled that out?


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Srode said:


> If you need more than 20mm set back seems the next size up frame would be more appropriate instead. Is there a reason you ruled that out?


I need a longer setback to achieve KOPS only. If I went to a larger frame I would then have a KOPS AND a reach problem. 

I noticed in your signature that you are riding the Synapse 3 Ultegra Disc. How are you liking it? Any heel clearance issues? Tried it with regular shoes?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tesla1 said:


> I need a longer setback to achieve KOPS only. If I went to a larger frame I would then have a KOPS AND a reach problem.
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you are riding the Synapse 3 Ultegra Disc. How are you liking it? Any heel clearance issues? Tried it with regular shoes?


Just picked the bike up last week and it's been too cold or too much snow to ride it yet so I can't give you any thoughts on the heel clearance - when I do ride it will jut be with SPDs though. How much of a reach problem do you have with the next size up? The next size up doesn't help the KOPS? 

I ended up using an 80mm instead of the stock 100mm stem to get the reach the way I wanted it. The shop set it up that way for me from the get go - the set up now matches my Domane almost exactly, just off by maybe 5mm more reach.


----------



## tesla1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Srode said:


> Just picked the bike up last week and it's been too cold or too much snow to ride it yet so I can't give you any thoughts on the heel clearance - when I do ride it will jut be with SPDs though. How much of a reach problem do you have with the next size up? The next size up doesn't help the KOPS?
> 
> I ended up using an 80mm instead of the stock 100mm stem to get the reach the way I wanted it. The shop set it up that way for me from the get go - the set up now matches my Domane almost exactly, just off by maybe 5mm more reach.


I was fitted on a Specialized Secteur. The fitter took some measurements and put me on a 56.5cm bike. The first thing he did was set the seat setback and attempted to get my knees over the pedal spindle. With the seat all the way back, we were close but needed a few more millimeters that we didn't have but it was close enough. Then I put my hands on the hoods and started spinning. I was slightly stretched so he changed the stem from 100mm to 90mm. If I went the next size up the reach would be too much or if I went down it would be too short. Either way the KOPS stays the same. You don't adjust the seat setback to find your optimum reach, you set it for optimum knee, foot and pedal alignment.

There's actually a school of thought that believes that the knee should be BEHIND the pedal spindle which does give more power. Look up The Myth of KOPS by Keith Bontrager for more information. Its also on Sheldon Browns website. I find that in Spin Class I can set their seats fare enough back so that it puts my knee well behind the pedal spindle. I find that I can work harder, as evidenced by my heart rate, with less perceived effort. A stationary bike is very different than riding on the road though so there may be other confounding factors at work here.

By the way, I see that you also have a Trek Domane. I'd like to hear how it compares to the Synapse.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yep, I am aware of the KOPS - it's just a basic starting point - I'm set up so I'm behind by about1.5cm which is directionally where you are saying you want to be. It sounds to me like you trying to get a bike to fit you that may not be capable of achieving your goal. That said, feeling stretched out doesn't mean it's too much reach necessarily, but perhaps that you aren't used to that much reach and you might adapt to it. I think the reach is a bit personal but there is some basic geometry guidance with how far you are bent forward at the waist, your arm position vs torso etc that a fitter will start with after assessing your flexibility. 

So to you question about the Domane - I love it! It's an amazingly smooth ride, fast, and it's comfortable for me. Remember I haven't ridden the Synapse yet, so I can't compare rides but I can tell you I haven't heard any negative comments from owners about the comfort, it's all positive. The ISO seat post set up is very very effective. As far as fit vs the Synapse, the reach is a bit over 1cm less on the Domane vs the Synapse in a comparable sized frame. The standover is lower on it too. The stack is about .5cm shorter than the Synapse. Since reach is one of your concerns, I think that shorter reach might make it a better fit. 

The only reason I bought the Synapse was to get a comfortable disk brake bike that I can use when the roads are wet so I don't need to worry as much about stopping. Rain / wet roads cost me too many days of riding, and this bike is the solution. I'm in the process of fitting SKS longboard P35 fenders on it now. The Domane 5.2 is maybe 3 lbs lighter than the Synapse 3 Ultegra disc, and about 4.5 lbs lighter than a Synapse 5 disc 105 bike. The Domane 5.2 has the same group set as the Synapse 3, all Ultegra 6800 but with a different cassette, I think 11/28 instead of 11/32 on the Synapse. 

If you aren't hung up on a disc brake bike, I would definitely recommend looking at the Domane. When the weather is nice and the roads are dry, I'm really confident it's the Domane that I am going to be riding, not the Synapse. Not that the ride on the Synapse isn't going to be impressive, I just can't imagine it being as nice as the Domane due in part to it being Aluminum vs Carbon Fiber, not to mention the weight difference.


----------



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

drothman said:


> LBS got one in last monday and i grabbed it. Have not done any mods to it and as such I've only taken it out for quick rides in the neighborhood on flat pedals. I am struck by how frequently the heel of my size 10 1/2 left sneakers hits the rear disc assembly. Even if i move my left foot up so that i'm mostly behind the ball of my foot, i'm still not clearing the assembly. I can't imagine this will not be problem with clipless and/or for anyone with shoe sizes > 10. I brought the bike back to the shop and the tech hopped on the bike and noticed the issue immediately.
> 
> anyone else noticing this and short of pedal extenders (which, from what i've read, can cause all sorts of other issues), what else can i try?


Question for all who either have this bike or looked at it: Is the rear brake caliper assembly mounted on the seatstay or the chainstay? The 2014 Synapse alloy 105 disc 56 cm I test rode yesterday had the caliper mounted on the chainstay and the part where the cable was mounted stuck out from the chainstay and kept hitting my heel. On this video, the same bike had the caliper mounted on the seatstay: 2014 Cannondale Synapse Disc Aluminum shimano 105 Build Review - YouTube 

Did this bike go through some sort of design change along the way? I ask because I also test rode a 54 cm version of the same bike and did not have ANY problem with that one. However, because there was no problem, I did not pay attention to where the rear brake was mounted (until now).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have about 700 miles on my Synapse Ultegra disc now - size 58 - no issues with heal hitting the chain stay or caliper etc. The Synapse Ultegra and 105 Disc are the same frame, but the caliper is different - Mine mounts on the chainstay and the cable mount protrudes out from the chain stay, probably the same as the 105. I do have my cleats moved all the way back in shoes which might put my heal farther forward than yours.


----------

